# When NOT to use neutral density (ND filter)?



## sincere (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a Ricoh GR that has a built-in ND filter and i have googled the effect already and came across a lot of cheesy stuff like soft looking waterfalls and whatnot. How does an ND filter translate inot daily street photography? When else could/should i use it?


----------



## runnah (Nov 27, 2013)

ND filters are designed to decrease the amount of light reaching the sensor. This can be good for cases when you want to use a lower shutter speed or a larger fstop. Those cases are up to you to decide but smoothing out water is a good example.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 27, 2013)

IMO, it doesn't.  An ND filter is used to reduce the amount of light reaching the sensor/film surface to allow longer exposures.  I'm not a street-shooter, but when I do that sort of work, I generally want as much light available as possible.


----------



## runnah (Nov 27, 2013)

Good example of street photography using ND filters. 

Photo Series Wipes Out New Yorkers From New York: Gothamist


----------



## Arabia85 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well it is not only eye opening rather very beneficial for the people those who want to do something good in his life.


----------



## kchoi (Nov 30, 2013)

First of all you need to know when you need a ND filter. A ND filter, like all the photographers say, is to reduce among of light that reach the sensor. With less light reaching the sensor, you can use slower shutter speed to shoot or using a larger aperture. Normally, if you are shooting something that require a slow shutter speed to create motion blur, a ND is not required. It is because your photo would have no different no matter you use 1/200 or 1/1000 shutter speed.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 30, 2013)

Street? There are few times when I want to use a ND filter.
1. I was waiting to cross the street and I wanted to capture pedestrians waiting on the other side with cars running across the road in motion blur.
2. I wanted to capture the "people in motion" of a spot where many people come and go. For this a tripod is definitely needed.

So it's up to you really. I also heard something about not to go more than ND8 or something... something about losing the color properties. I'm not sure, never went that far before.


----------

